# whipped honey



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I bought some whipped honey at the grocery store,They didn!t have creamed honey,is this the same thing?can I use it for a starter?


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Yep Its the same thing.....whipped, spun, creamed are all the same thing by differant names. just make sure its smoooth and will work better if it hasnt gotten too warm and runny.....(doesnt move in jar). Rick


----------

